# Agitation for Ilford HP5 in D-76 1:1



## darin3200 (Oct 12, 2005)

The title pretty much says it, if I'm using a small tank with 2 rolls should I do inversions every 30 secs or every minute? And how much agitation should I do?

Thanks


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 12, 2005)

I believe that Kodak says 5 to 7 wrist twists every 30 sec.  I used to follow their recommendations, but my negs tended to be a little contrasty, so I reduced the frequency to once a min.  Now days I use a bigger tank, but I don't fill it all the way (about 2/3rds), so an inversion or two every minute works nicely for me.


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 12, 2005)

A another quick question, on the last two rolls of tri-x I pushed to 1250 and developed in d-76 1:1 for 15 there is a yellowish fogging of the negatives. What causes this, and do I have to worry about it happening again?


----------



## wclement7 (Oct 12, 2005)

I belive the yellow fog is caused by stoping the fixer off the film after fixing. i have never personally had this happen to me. so i am totally sure. but my friend has had it happen a few times on his paper after not rinsing long enough. hope this helps.
willis


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, that's makes sense. I didn't wash the negs as long as I should have  :blushing:

Thanks


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, I see what you mean. I'm doing 4 inversion per 1 minute and I got some really good results since I just done with those two roles.

I think it was inadequate fixing or washing because on these rolls of HP5 I fixed for 5 minutes and washed in a couple of changes of water for 6 minutes and they look great!


			
				doc_in_bc said:
			
		

> Darin,
> 1. The most important thing in developing film is "consistency". When hand developing it is most important that you develop a routine that produces negatives the way you "like" them. Two people can attempt the same method, but produce different results. When I develop 35 mm film, I agitate the tank 10 sec/min at about 1 cycle per second. Works for me. However, when I develop sheet film I agitate for 20 sec / min at about 1 cycle per 2 seconds. That may or may not work for you.
> 2. Your stains are probably from inadequate fixing or exhausted fixer. Refix the negatives, wash, and see if the stains are still there.
> Cheers
> Doug


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 12, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> I think it was inadequate fixing or washing because on these rolls of HP5 I fixed for 5 minutes and washed in a couple of changes of water for 6 minutes and they look great!



If you are developing 35mm take the excess film leader you cut off and dunk it halfway in the fixer.  Time how long it takes to clear.  I like to fix for twice the clearing time.

If you are washing by filling the tank with water and agitating, I'd recommend refilling with fresh water every 30 to 60 sec for 6 or 7 refills.  Lots of clean water is what gets rid of the fix.


----------

